
Get to know GCC 4 - kirubakaran
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-gcc4/index.html?ca=dgr-lnxw01GNUCollection&S_tact=105AGX59&S_cmp=GRsitelnxw01
======
alecco
GCC team rocks. I owe them so much...

------
known
Does GCC 4 support STL?

~~~
alecco
Yes, libc++. And it has plenty of new features like OpenMP templates.

<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/changes.html>

~~~
known
thank you.

